# [S] PC-Games/PC-Action Ausgabe 09/09 Battlefield Heroes Code



## iiiLLuminati (16. August 2009)

Hi, 

in der PC-Action und PC-Games sind ja solche Codes für Battlefield Heroes und ich wollte fragen ob jemand noch einen nicht verwendeten übrig hat. Wäre froh darüber, wenn ihr mir den dann per PM oder als E-Mail (daniel-hoermann@online.de) senden könntet.

mfg Danny


----------



## Rage1988 (16. August 2009)

EIn Thread reicht dir wohl nicht   

http://www.pcgames.de/m,0901/Community/Forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/S-Battlefield-Heroes-Reedem-Code-8080376.html


----------



## iiiLLuminati (16. August 2009)

hmm...dann macht diesen zu


----------

